# Monark 5-Bar



## TR6SC (Jul 7, 2018)

I scored a Super Frame from @Freqman1 recently. Today I began a little mock-up to visualize the project.




The bottom bracket on these bikes is a joy to behold. I don't have a photo of one, but the girl's frame might even be sexier.


This frame is the collared version. Perhaps the paint color should be collard green.


Thinking of a Musselman hub front..



...and rear. I've got a finned version around here somewhere.


I found some Torrington #18s NOS wartime blackouts.



Big Springs for sure.



Thanks Scott for the nickel plated mistakes. Nice bars.



I haven't given any thought to the chainguard.  Aluminum plain or possibly raingutters. Ixnay on an Anktay. And then there's the stand. Wouldn't you know, I sold a flat-bar flutterby a few months ago because I had no use for it!!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 7, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## gkeep (Jul 11, 2018)

That'll be a great "sit up and beg" rider!


----------



## Marty McCann (Jul 13, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> I scored a Super Frame from @Freqman1 recently. Today I began a little mock-up to visualize the project.
> View attachment 835357
> The bottom bracket on these bikes is a joy to behold. I don't have a photo of one, but the girl's frame might even be sexier.View attachment 835380
> This frame is the collared version. Perhaps the paint color should be collard green.View attachment 835363
> ...



Wow,what style these bicycle's have,at least no two look alike,real craftsmanship with care and devotion.I can't wait to see what else you have in-store.Once again a beautiful bicycle.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 13, 2018)

I really dig it!!!


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 15, 2018)

Broken, wrong curve, and it's the good one. 


The hardware store had some 3/8" aluminum tubing that I bent around a piece of wood cut to shape.



After fitting the top ends, I tapped the tube and bolted 'er up.



The excess at the bottom then got cut and threaded. Next I'm going to find a hunk o' rubber for the pencil and I'll be in business.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 15, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> Broken, wrong curve, and it's the good one. View attachment 839183
> The hardware store had some 3/8" aluminum tubing that I bent around a piece of wood cut to shape.
> View attachment 839182
> After fitting the top ends, I tapped the tube and bolted 'er
> ...



Nice job, outside the box thinking....


----------



## stezell (Jul 28, 2018)

Hey Mike you might have already done so, but for the rubber bushing go to Lowe's hardware aisle where they have the drawers with rubber stoppers for lab equipment or the rubber grommets. That's where I found some, looking good by the way man.


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 31, 2018)

stezell said:


> Hey Mike you might have already done so, but for the rubber bushing go to Lowe's hardware aisle where they have the drawers with rubber stoppers for lab equipment or the rubber grommets. That's where I found some, looking good by the way man.









Good idea Sean, thanks. I went by Greg's High Wheel bike business, Rideable Replicas when in the Bay Area last weekend. He has tire rubber in different sizes. He donated a couple of cutoffs toward the project. I enlarged the inner hole, and cut a piece on the table saw. It looks like the real deal.



Not too sure about the nut though. I think it is supposed to be an acorn with a fender washer.


----------



## TR6SC (Aug 6, 2018)

Not too much new, mostly dialing things in.


@rustjunkie came up with a seatpost shim, thanks.


I've put the 44 tooth aluminum on backwards for better overall clearance. Might even get a reverse gear as an extra! The #18 Torringtons are sweet. 


22 teeth in the back give me hill climbing abilities to maybe keep up with @tripple3.
I also did a little welding and filing to dial in the dropouts. These babies are dead-on parallel. And for fun I threw in a half-link. It keeps the axle in the mid-range.


Also laced in a Musselman finned rear hub. Looks good.


Lots of massaging and this pencil fork is springing like an artesian. 


I've come to believe the Torrington stem is British. The only bolt I could find to fit is Whitworth. Actually, it is CEI, 26tpi.


Once I get a seat post, I'm going to start riding. Still looking for a badge. If nothing turns up, I'm gonna rivet in a license plate.
Anybody got the Monark safety tab washers?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 6, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> I've put the 44 tooth aluminum on backwards for better overall clearance. Might even get a reverse gear as an extra! The #18 Torringtons are sweet.
> 22 teeth in the back give me hill climbing abilities to maybe keep up with @tripple3.



Your mechanical and fabrication skills are wonderful. I really like what you've built every time; this bike is awesome.
You jest about keeping up with me running 44/22 but I know you love to spin.
Your riding skills are new goals for me; thanks for helping me.
Those #18s are super-sweet.




Enjoyin' the ride.


----------



## TR6SC (Aug 6, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Your mechanical and fabrication skills are wonderful. I really like what you've built every time; this bike is awesome.
> You jest about keeping up with me running 44/22 but I know you love to spin.
> Your riding skills are new goals for me; thanks for helping me.
> Those #18s are super-sweet.
> ...



Easy now, Mark. We've got many skilled people on board. Craftsmen, artists, and iron men in both senses of the word. And let's not forget those with a knowledge base unparalleled. I'm happy to just be playing in the sandbox.


----------



## TR6SC (Sep 9, 2018)

I've had a little break as of late. I'm getting going again, and have bead blasted the frame and fork. The raw steel was then torched with a Mapp torch to burn out any moisture, and there were gallons of it! The next stop was a nice dusting of etching primer. I can now address any needed work without worry of further rust.










I'll fill these areas of acne.



I'll file a bit to soften.



I'll file a bit more to shape.



After these clean-up steps, out comes the black and gray primers to prepare for a paint job that @WetDogGraphix would be happy with!
Has anyone got the correct badge for this beast?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 9, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> After these clean-up steps, out comes the black and gray primers to prepare for a paint job that @WetDogGraphix would be happy with!



Hey @TR6SC I like the mutts just as much as the purebreds.....looks like a great project....maybe I can learn something.....


----------



## TR6SC (Sep 9, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Hey @TR6SC I like the mutts just as much as the purebreds.....looks like a great project....maybe I can learn something.....


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 29, 2019)

Found a pair of repro 2-position bars made by Jon @Vintage Paintworx.


They needed the welds smoothed before being sent to the plater. 

Affter an hour or so with a rat tail I've got the bars pretty smooth. Hat's off to Jon. Very nice metalwork. Excellent welding on nicely bent steel, and everything lined up so well. Happy to get ahold of a great set of bars.


----------



## stezell (Jan 30, 2019)

Looking good Mike!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks for the update, Mike.
I love these under the bottom bracket type Monark frames.
I'm sure, the finished results of yours are going to be fabulous.
@WetDogGraphix paintwork is going to be hard to beat, so you may just want to chrome that bad boy!
Lol!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 30, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Thanks for the update, Mike.
> I love these under the bottom bracket type Monark frames.
> I'm sure, the finished results of yours are going to be fabulous.
> @WetDogGraphix paintwork is going to be hard to beat, so you may just want to chrome that bad boy!
> Lol!




I've offered Mike some help if needed, so who knows....


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 4, 2019)

If you still need the safety tab washers, I have an extra pair, let me know.


----------

